# Drill press



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello fellow woodworkers. I" am looking to buy my first drill press, and for many years i have wanted a Delta 900L, but after doing some researching it seems as though the belts are hard to find and the quality is not what it was several years ago. I would appreciate any insight from anyone who has bought one recently. If not the Delta then what? All opinions welcomed. Thanks mac1


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Quality of most stuff isn't what it used to be. I've got a HF drill press I bought in 1996-7. Still working just fine, and does just what I want it for. Cost new was around $50 or so. And quite possibly made in the same factory that similar, but high priced, drill presses were made.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Be sure to look at the new Laguna's From what I have seen the are well made.
Here are some ideas: https://www.woodmagazine.com/review/drilling-mortising-tools/drill-presses/laguna-17-drill-press

https://www.grizzly.com/drill-presses
Not sure what size or what you are using it to make.
Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, I so don't like seeing this kind of thread because I'm in serious hate with my 30 year old Delta. But it sorta works ok even if it has massive runout. I really don't want to spring for a new one as my 2020 budget (and some of 2021, for that matter) is allocated for a big new shiny CNC router.

But, if I were, the Lagunas would get serious consideration though I'd probably go for a Griz. I do keep my eye on craigs list and Facebook marketplace hoping a little old widow is parting with a low mileage one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you're looking for a benchtop, consider the WEN. They have a taller bench model that is really nice. It has a continuous speed control without changing belts. It has a laser crosshair that is accurate and helpful. They have a larger floor version as well. I'm very happy with mine. Don't have any room for a floor model. BTW, the casting marks on the WEN are identical to the Jet. Can't speak for the floor model, but the reviews are not bad. Depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 20yr old ShopCraft that works for me Grizzly and Harbor Freight will work fine for hobby woodworkers just fine. If you need machinist accuracy or have a large budget go for the best you can afford. 

Good luck Also see my drill press table in the forum About $40 to build I used leftover Ply from another project.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I found a nice Rockwell radial drill press during my tool search a few years ago for just $125 on CL. Cleaned it up, relubed the quill and wired up a light and paddle switch. Remounted it on a rolling cart and use a Chinese XY table for positioning. Super solid rig that can extend 16" out from the post for deeper drilling. 

For accuracy, you do have to check runout on a used drill press but it is usually the chuck that has gotten old or was a cheap one and can be replaced.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

What kind of belt? I bought a HF lathe. Guy included an extra belt...from NAPA Auto!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Look for a used one from the 70's. Most homeowners don't use them that much so there should be plenty of life left in it. I would go for a Craftsman form that era. I can't see paying anything near what the new ones are selling for.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

A shot of my Rockwell radial drill press - reaches 16" from the post and can be tilted up to 90 degrees for angled boring too.
You can also see shelving hardware to adjust overall height and the XY vise and one of the blocks for bringing the workpiece into range of the desired boring height.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My main DP is a post WWII Atlas and after I cleaned it up it looks like new, runs like a top,

https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/48777-ye-olde-vintage-atlas-drill-press.html

HErb


----------



## Kentucky65 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey Mac1, depends solely on you brother on what kind of of DP you want/need.
if you need a simple benchtop DP then just go to HFT and pickup the 69.99 8inch DP,Also WEN...Portercable...shop fox... grizzly.... craftsman Now if your looking for a middle of the road and not highend DP
then of course HFT has a descent one for bout 699.99.... and there also are alot of middle of road types out there.
I personaly went with a Jet Tools - JDP-17MF, 16-1/2" Floorstanding Drill Press, 3/4HP 1PH 115/230V....around 700.00 U.S dollars...
i could name alot of them out there but it all depnds on what your lookin for and what you want it to do ...God Bless Brother


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I want to play with this one .... 

https://www.teknatool.com/product/viking/

Halfway between a floor and benchtop, over 4 inches of spindle travel.




As for belts on the delta, they are probably available from McMaster Carr.


----------



## Todd_Trebuna (Oct 29, 2017)

I've had a floor stand drill press for 15 yearsish. Got rid of it a couple of years ago and bought the Wen benchtop. Great drill press so far. Quill doesn't walk at all and the laser is very accurate. I love the fact that I can adjust the speed on the fly. So far well worth the cost.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I want to play with this one ....
> 
> https://www.teknatool.com/product/viking/
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> kp91 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I haven't seen this before, and cutting speeds starting at 150 rpm. *There are times I wished my DP had slower speeds.*
> ...


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

I purchased a floor model PORTER-CABLE 8-Amp 12-Speed Floor Drill Press at a significant discount from Lowes number of years ago. I replaced the stock chuck and arbor with Albrecht chuck and arbor that I got on ebay. It transformed the drill press. Ebay has some amazing deals on Albrecht chucks and arbors.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> If you're looking for a benchtop, consider the WEN. They have a taller bench model that is really nice. It has a continuous speed control without changing belts. It has a laser crosshair that is accurate and helpful. They have a larger floor version as well. I'm very happy with mine. Don't have any room for a floor model. BTW, the casting marks on the WEN are identical to the Jet. Can't speak for the floor model, but the reviews are not bad. Depends on how much you want to spend.


That's the one I've been planning on.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> That's the one I've been planning on.


They are a real bargain. I know a person who has one and he really likes it. The only con is it is noisier than the the standard drive DP. Something to do with the variable belt drive.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > change the pulleys...
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > That is not an option for me. I don't want to exchange pulleys everytime I want to change speeds. There are just times I want to use a slower speed to drill something, other wise the speeds I have are fine.
> ...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

My first DP was a craftsman bought at a farm sale. Changing the belt/pulley combination was a pain in the back side and the drill proved to be not worth the hassle. Current DP is a Delta table top with variable speed and overall reasonable. Might consider changing the Chuck though.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> ...There are times I wished my DP had slower speeds...


Same here, Herb. I was interested in a circle cutter but I couldn't go slow enough for the recommended maximum speed. That's the only time I noticed that limitation though, so it's not really worth changing the pulleys as Stick suggested.

I bought my drill press used and very cheap, I would look for two things if I bought another: increased travel (depth of cut) and a good and easy-to-set depth stop. The most I've used the depth stop on mine was by accident, when it adjusted itself.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Same here, Herb. I was interested in a circle cutter but I couldn't go slow enough for the recommended maximum speed. That's the only time I noticed that limitation though, so it's not really worth changing the pulleys as Stick suggested.
> 
> I bought my drill press used and very cheap, I would look for two things if I bought another: increased travel (depth of cut) and a good and easy-to-set depth stop. The most I've used the depth stop on mine was by accident, when it adjusted itself.


Yes, sometimes the larger hole saws work better in slower speeds, too. And metal drilling definitely uses the slower speeds. I agree about the Quill travel, my Atlas has a 4 1/4" depth of hole, also the Depth guages need to be handy to use. Very few I have seen are that way, another item is the Quill lock, I don't like the round ones on the spindle of the handle, I like the ones on the head that clamp the quill shaft with a lever handle.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recall that the variable speed is based on a pully that opens or closes down so the belt stays out on the edge for one speed, and rides closer to the center as the pully opens for another speed. My WEN has a circuit that computes actual RPMs as you vary it. Someone called it a Rockwell device or clutch.

Found this Loooooooong article on best DPs of 2020. Lots of info, comparisons. https://www.15tools.com/best-drill-press/


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DesertRatTom said:


> Found this Loooooooong article on best DPs of 2020. Lots of info, comparisons. https://www.15tools.com/best-drill-press/


I love lists like that for the humor. This one did not disappoint. He is an Amazon affiliate, trying to drive purchases, not a lot of experience with drill presses, though. Recommending a magnetic base drill press as a woodworking tool because of its automatic cooling system.... or recommending a little Skill drill press for heavy duty metal work.....

It was a very fun read.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@kp91 Must be one of those new elusive "Wood Magnets"..........

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've posted this link in the past, but for anyone who hasn't checked it out, well, check it out...
Drill Presses & Chucks
Tons of DP info there!
(Don't forget to bookmark it for future reference, eh.)


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> I've posted this link in the past, but for anyone who hasn't checked it out, well, check it out...
> Drill Presses & Chucks
> Tons of DP info there!
> (Don't forget to bookmark it for future reference, eh.)


Impressive and exhaustive - in a very use way. Thanks! Bookmarked...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Coincidentally, it was just updated yesterday; serendipity or what?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Much better link. 
Drill Presses & Chucks

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/drill_presses_chucks.htm


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They're not the same? The URL looked identical???


----------



## archie2401 (Nov 30, 2014)

I own a Delta 18-900 drill press and I love it. This drill press is a quality piece of machinery and I enjoy using it. Well worth the investment and will last for years. I’ve had no problems. Easy to change drill speed. I checked on the belts and found a abundant supply on the internet. I wouldn’t think twice about buying it again.


----------



## dmengland45 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a 17 inch Delta - a 950L. I get replacement belts at the auto parts store. they can measure the old belt with a special jig/tool they have and provide an exact replacment for a fraction of what delta charges. i prefer places like Advance Auto Parts or Pep Boys. The NAPA places tend to be pricier.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> They're not the same? The URL looked identical???


They are the same, the first site I posted was not nearly as good as the one someone else posted. I just wanted to re-post the really good site. :smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I see Grizly has a new Dp that the Head travrls up and down 7" and the quill travels 5" and is automatic feed.

HErb

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...chines,+Workbenches,+Grizzly+Pro,+Air+tools,+


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

$3,700 Cad... ouch!


----------

